# Retiring from the board



## Redeemed

Not much to say. I may be back eventually, but maybe not. Either way it's been fun while it lasted.


----------



## Dornado

so basically you wanted some attention?


----------



## Luke

Why?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

:laugh: You don't retire from an internet forum. You don't work here.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Yea I always thought it stupid when people say they retiring.. From an internet message board, n that (no offence) you're not even that a big part of?

Come on man.. :laugh:


----------



## Gonzo

Um, why?


----------



## mvP to the Wee

He'll be back.


----------



## Basel

P to the Wee said:


> He'll be back.


They all come back.


----------



## Adam

I feel like screenshotting this and making it my avatar.

No offense, but this is ridiculous :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

Attention whore.


----------



## Wayne

Why are you guys all dicks to DT? Sure hes made a lot of weird comments but at least he contributes positively to the board. Box man made a retirement thread so there's nothing wrong with a retirement post. Maybe if you guys werent all dicks he wouldn't leave. Hope u come back DT at least on the Pacers board


----------



## Basel

I wasn't being a dick - I just said that they all come back.

I actually think he's great for the Pacers board and has definitely helped in keeping the activity up here, which is pretty hard. Not sure what his reason is for leaving, but it'd be nice for him to give a reason.


----------



## Knick Killer

I hate when people do this but whatever see ya dude.


----------



## Blue

:lol:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

DienerTime said:


> Not much to say. I may be back eventually, but maybe not. Either way it's been fun while it lasted.



Real sorry to see you go DT...Wish you reconsider...


----------



## Vuchato

didn't he do this before?


----------



## R-Star

Take it easy WeinerTime.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Wayne said:


> Why are you guys all dicks to DT? Sure hes made a lot of weird comments but at least he contributes positively to the board. Box man made a retirement thread so there's nothing wrong with a retirement post. Maybe if you guys werent all dicks he wouldn't leave. Hope u come back DT at least on the Pacers board


Do we really have to explain why we're laughing at a guy retiring from a basketball message board.. :laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun

Looks like WeinerTime has never come back.


----------



## Tom

You don't choose Basketball Forum, Basketball Forum chooses you...learn this.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I don't think we ever got the full story here. I heard a rumor that DT told PaCeRhOLiC's girlfriend that he was "hunting for little Mexican girls" and PaCeRhOLiC abused his position of power to force him out.


----------



## roux

I was wondering where the hell he went


----------



## R-Star

He always turned me down. I'm glad hes gone. I mean, I was way out of his league and even then he still turns me down all the time. What the **** right?


----------



## Jeremy0916

I'm back. I've had a total life change since i've been here. I'm a christian now, and i've turned away from my old gay ways. I even have had a girlfriend. I'm a totally different person now. Look forward to me making the Pacers board active again!


----------



## roux

sign in as dienertime or we wont believe you


----------



## Jeremy0916

I lost the password and I can't remember the email.


----------



## Gonzo

Jeremy0916 said:


> I'm back. I've had a total life change since i've been here. I'm a christian now, and i've turned away from my old gay ways. I even have had a girlfriend. I'm a totally different person now. Look forward to me making the Pacers board active again!


Liar. We all know that everyone on the internet doesn't have a girlfriend


----------



## Knick Killer

Jeremy0916 said:


> I'm back. I've had a total life change since i've been here. I'm a christian now, and i've turned away from my old gay ways. I even have had a girlfriend. I'm a totally different person now. Look forward to me making the Pacers board active again!


:50ha:


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh:


----------



## LeftOverReligionAndy

Remember me, Jeremy?


----------



## Porn Player

Best. News. Ever.


----------



## thaKEAF

are you still not fat fat


----------



## Jeremy0916

Believe what you want to believe but it is me.

Recent picture


----------



## LeftOverReligionAndy

That's not recent, Jeremy.


----------



## BlakeJesus

What just happened?


----------



## GNG

Are you going to re-sign with the Nets?


----------



## Knick Killer

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Are you going to re-sign with the Nets?


:2worf:


----------



## Wade County

I lol'd.

That 50 cent drive by gif was perfect :laugh:


----------



## R-Star

This has potential.

Upset to hear you aren't gay anymore though.


----------



## Luke

Perfect.


----------



## Jeremy0916

R-Star said:


> This has potential.
> 
> Upset to hear you aren't gay anymore though.


I'm not. I am glad to be forgiven by my Lord Jesus.


----------



## GNG




----------



## Dre

:2worf:


----------



## Jace

Oh wait, like, DT was _really _gay? I thought he was just misspeaking recently...

Either way, fascinating to see someone return to a messageboard and citing christianity as the reason.


----------



## Marcus13

Dude needs to change his name to MA$E


----------

